
Microsoft Office 2016 Review - petewailes
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/22/9366013/microsoft-office-2016-review
======
osullivj
Seems like all of MS's dev effort has gone on cloud and mobile enablement
rather than new features or major GUI changes in Office. Which I for one am
happy about. They need to protect the value of the Office franchise by
maintaining backward compatibility, so it's understandable.

